# Sticky  Some useful threads and posts



## Ceiling Kitty

Here are links to some of the posts I've made over the years on certain topics. I realise some of the photo links are dead (good old Photobucket changing their terms and wanting payment) - I meant to update them, but just never got around to it.

I've put them in one place so they should be easy to find if they are ever of any help in the future. Sorry I could not update the photos.

Feel free to add more if you find any.

*Tail pull injuries and pelvic fractures*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/urgent-nerve-damage-in-bladder-and-bowel.401840/#post-1064215436
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...efty-maine-coon.406254/page-5#post-1064296580

*Heart murmurs in kittens*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/kitten-heart-murmur-need-hand-hold.432665/#post-1064633355

*Congestive heart failure*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...can-anyone-help.368086/page-2#post-1063722032

*Interpretation of test results in CKD*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/kidney-disease-stage-2.362046/#post-1063651336
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/fortekor-increased-blood-results.398242/page-2#post-1064155985

*Cystitis in cats*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/some-information-on-cystitis-in-cats.385055/
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...on-reading.362514/?highlight=pandora+syndrome

*Persistent cat 'flu symptoms*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/persistant-cat-flu.443886/

*Use of Metacam in cats (two parts)*
Part 1 - https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...rinary-practice.172458/page-8#post-1063657194
Part 2 - https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...rinary-practice.172458/page-9#post-1063657339

*Use of Convenia in cats*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/has-anyones-cat-had-a-convenia-injection.429346/#post-1064579140

*Toxoplasmosis*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...inary-practice.172458/page-13#post-1063779821
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...inary-practice.172458/page-13#post-1063779823
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/help-interpreting-test-results.430460/#post-1064597559

*Lily toxicity*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...inary-practice.172458/page-11#post-1063702502

*Permethrin toxicity*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...inary-practice.172458/page-11#post-1063702941

*Antifreeze toxicity*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...inary-practice.172458/page-11#post-1063703571

*Paracetamol toxicity*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...inary-practice.172458/page-11#post-1063704014

*Resorptive lesions (dental)*
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/feline-dentistry-lets-talk-about-forls.357398/#post-1063592568


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Ceiling Kitty - thanks, that's very useful 

Perhaps one of the Moderators could make it a "sticky" so that it doesn't get 'lost' down the board over time ?


----------



## stockwellcat.

Thank you @Ceiling Kitty and I agree @Bertie'sMum about making this a sticky.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Ceiling Kitty - thanks, that's very useful
> 
> Perhaps one of the Moderators could make it a "sticky" so that it doesn't get 'lost' down the board over time ?


Good idea, will do.
Super thread CK, thanks.


----------

